# What Do You Haul In Your Outback Toy Haulers?



## rdrunr

I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


----------



## Juan

ATVs and/or dirt bikes


----------



## Mary

rdrunr said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


We did the same thing. We bought a 230RS not knowing if the Goldwing would fit in side. Picked it up on Thursday and my husband loaded it this morning. Have to admit, it didn't fit straight in. Had to angle to the front left and turn the wheel. Plenty of room then! Also, it's much steeper tThan it looks.


----------



## rdrunr

Mary said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


We did the same thing. We bought a 230RS not knowing if the Goldwing would fit in side. Picked it up on Thursday and my husband loaded it this morning. Have to admit, it didn't fit straight in. Had to angle to the front left and turn the wheel. Plenty of room then! Also, it's much steeper tThan it looks.
[/quote]

Was it worse coming out of the camper than driving the bike in because of the steepness of the ramp? I'm thinking if a Wing fits, my bike would easily fit but on an angle of course. It would be nice having a reg. rear enterance toy hauler and we'd be able to get two bikes in but it wouldn't be an Outback then!!


----------



## 4123163h

rdrunr said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


I have a 23 KRS Outback and haul my 2005 Harley Davidson Road King Classic. It does not fit straight in. I drive it in and turn slighty to the right, rest it on the jiffy stand and tie it down to original tie downs. It has never moved even over the mountains and a few sudden stops.

Mark 
Mark and Bonnie


----------



## 4123163h

Before we pull or back into the campsite, I find a low spot and put the ramp side wheels in the low spot this decreases the ramp angle. Then again when leaving I do not put the bike in untill pulled out of the campsite back into the low spot. This makes everything easier.

Mark
Mark and Bonnie


----------



## rdrunr

Mark & Bonnie said:


> Before we pull or back into the campsite, I find a low spot and put the ramp side wheels in the low spot this decreases the ramp angle. Then again when leaving I do not put the bike in untill pulled out of the campsite back into the low spot. This makes everything easier.
> 
> Mark
> Mark and Bonnie


I wonder if the cargo area is about the same on your 23KRS as the 27L is? Does anyone out there know?


----------



## Just Add Dirt

I haul a 2007 Polaris X2 (2-3 seater) 800cc All Terrain Pickup (ATP) 92" from stem to stern, and 48" wide' she fits like a cork in a fine wine. and for more fun we put the Yamaha Wolverine in the bed of the F250.
Eric;
Already missing Summer


----------



## forceten

Just Add Dirt said:


> I haul a 2007 Polaris X2 (2-3 seater) 800cc All Terrain Pickup (ATP) 92" from stem to stern, and 48" wide' she fits like a cork in a fine wine. and for more fun we put the Yamaha Wolverine in the bed of the F250.
> Eric;
> Already missing Summer


I put two racebikes (sportbikes) in my garage. They fit it pretty well and then I have room for tools and some other ods and ends and a water cooler. I went to go look at a loft local to see how the garage size was first before going to buy my 5th wheel. The loft is the same size openeing as mine but is slightly larger inside and has a nice little closet area. I harley or large bike can fit in there on an angle. The ramps (least on mine) has two extention bars that I put on before lowering the ramp. It makes the ramp much more level and I don't bottom the bikes out so easily using them.


----------



## outback loft

rdrunr said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

outback loft said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.
[/quote]

I would reccomend checking the load rating on the tires also; if they are 6 ply "C", you might wanna up grade to a "D", 8 ply or a "E" 10 ply so you're not pushing the envelope , so to speak.
Eric


----------



## outback loft

Just Add Dirt said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.
[/quote]

I would reccomend checking the load rating on the tires also; if they are 6 ply "C", you might wanna up grade to a "D", 8 ply or a "E" 10 ply so you're not pushing the envelope , so to speak.
Eric
[/quote]

That is definitely an option, but with the factory 14" tires, it is hard to find a load range d (at least a decent one) or even find a load range e at all. I had upgraded mine to 15" tires with load range d's instead of the 14" load range c's


----------



## rdrunr

outback loft said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.
[/quote]

The last thing that I would ever think of hauling would be water in the 1st place so that would be a non-issue anyway! When we go to even the state pparks with no hook ups, we just fill up the fresh water on our way in.


----------



## Mary

rdrunr said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


We did the same thing. We bought a 230RS not knowing if the Goldwing would fit in side. Picked it up on Thursday and my husband loaded it this morning. Have to admit, it didn't fit straight in. Had to angle to the front left and turn the wheel. Plenty of room then! Also, it's much steeper tThan it looks.
[/quote]

Was it worse coming out of the camper than driving the bike in because of the steepness of the ramp? I'm thinking if a Wing fits, my bike would easily fit but on an angle of course. It would be nice having a reg. rear enterance toy hauler and we'd be able to get two bikes in but it wouldn't be an Outback then!!
[/quote]

Hi: Husband here. For me it wasn't bad backing out. Clutch and brake. When I didn't use clutch front wheel slid a bit. But I was more concerned about driving in and hitting the wall! That made me a bit hesitant going up which is not a good thing to do! Anyway after sweating going up I did it and facing my fear did it again. I figure I'd prefer a disaster at home so I'm ready (sort of) when I go somewhere for real! Hope that helps.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

rdrunr said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.
[/quote]

The last thing that I would ever think of hauling would be water in the 1st place so that would be a non-issue anyway! When we go to even the state pparks with no hook ups, we just fill up the fresh water on our way in.
[/quote]

You might not be haulin that water in but there's a good chance you'll be haulin it away. Can't tell you how many times I had to haul it out; Dump station inaccessable to my rig, No dump station, my favorite; the line at the dump station is rediculously, agonizingly long....

Sears sells a 8 ply "D" that rated at ~2250# by Kumho for a 14" wheel for about $99
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Mary said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


We did the same thing. We bought a 230RS not knowing if the Goldwing would fit in side. Picked it up on Thursday and my husband loaded it this morning. Have to admit, it didn't fit straight in. Had to angle to the front left and turn the wheel. Plenty of room then! Also, it's much steeper tThan it looks.
[/quote]

Was it worse coming out of the camper than driving the bike in because of the steepness of the ramp? I'm thinking if a Wing fits, my bike would easily fit but on an angle of course. It would be nice having a reg. rear enterance toy hauler and we'd be able to get two bikes in but it wouldn't be an Outback then!!
[/quote]

Hi: Husband here. For me it wasn't bad backing out. Clutch and brake. When I didn't use clutch front wheel slid a bit. But I was more concerned about driving in and hitting the wall! That made me a bit hesitant going up which is not a good thing to do! Anyway after sweating going up I did it and facing my fear did it again. I figure I'd prefer a disaster at home so I'm ready (sort of) when I go somewhere for real! Hope that helps.
[/quote]

Hey Husband:
I put a 2X3' 1/4" aluminum plate under the window, and screwed it into the aluminum wall joists, in the garage in the Outback to spread out the force of any impact when I am loading the Polaris, she goes in like a missle sometimes, don't cha know... also protects the wall when we're motoring down the highway from a shifting load.
Eric


----------



## muttbike

My KLR650 fits nice in the 230RS. We did a trip up to S. Dakota/Wyoming this year and I just rode in up the ramp and into the toy area. I'm use to riding my CR500R up into the truck bed and stopping it before hitting the front of the bed, so the KLR was a piece of cake. I plan on taking it just about everywhere we go camping, unless the CR500R takes it's place.

It ain't pretty, but it works for me. The 20mm ammo can storage boxes are removable with two ball top bolts. The Dunlop D606s street legal knobbies are noisy on the road, but work very well in the dirt. The only trouble I have with it offroad are steep hill decents. The first gear ratio is just too high.









JR


----------



## pgwaldner

I replaced my tires with U-Haul tires from Goodyear. They are much heavier duty than any other trailer tire out there and are made to be abused. They also made a HUGE difference in pulling the trailer. They do have to be special ordered at a Goodyear retailer, but are well worth the wait.



Just Add Dirt said:


> I am looking to buy an Outback Loft Toy Hauler but I'm not sure that my Yamaha 1100 V-Star will even fit and if it does, it will have to go diagonal.
> So I am curious, what do the rest of you haul in your toy haulers?


Just to throw something else into this, according to the Weight calculations from Keystone on the 27L. When you have a full tank of water, full propane, and 2 batteries, etc, they claim that there is only an allowance for 900 pounds of cargo. The GVWR of the trailer is 7785, and they claim the trailer weighs around 6900 loaded. I have scaled mine with a full tank of water and my supplies and it was something like 6400. But that is my case, I would still only go with keystones suggestion of 900 pounds cargo, for the sake of safety.
[/quote]

The last thing that I would ever think of hauling would be water in the 1st place so that would be a non-issue anyway! When we go to even the state pparks with no hook ups, we just fill up the fresh water on our way in.
[/quote]

You might not be haulin that water in but there's a good chance you'll be haulin it away. Can't tell you how many times I had to haul it out; Dump station inaccessable to my rig, No dump station, my favorite; the line at the dump station is rediculously, agonizingly long....

Sears sells a 8 ply "D" that rated at ~2250# by Kumho for a 14" wheel for about $99
Eric
[/quote]


----------



## Barry

I have a 2007 23KRS and have an Electra Gilde. It is tight but works. If I buy another I will more than likely get a rear load model.


----------



## CaptFX4

In our 230RS we put a 2006 E-Z-Go Golf Cart. Fits perfect.


----------



## Tourdfox

We haul an 800 Polaris Touring 2-up Atv in the garage of our 280 RS


----------



## dwilder

I put an Electra Glide Harley in the 280RS. Has to be angled a little, and the tour pack removed.


----------

